# camión de la basura



## catedral

Hi, this morning a student asked me about the translation of "camión de la basura" and I said "dust lorry" because I didn't remember the proper translation. Now, I have looked for it and it is "dust cart". What I wanted to know is if my translation is absolutely wrong.


----------



## gengo

I can't speak for British English, but in American English we say garbage truck.


----------



## catedral

thanks for your quick reply. Any British help?


----------



## sanxuan

Yo apostaría por garbage truck.


----------



## CARORAGI

Hi, I found this: Your translation was incorrect but at least one word remains:_dust_ in British English.

*garbage truck*: _American English_ a large vehicle which goes from house to house to collect the contents of garbage cans [= *dust cart* British English]

Caro


----------



## catedral

I appreciate all your answers but what I wanted to know is if for a British person "dust lorry" sounds so horrible...


----------



## jinti

gengo said:


> I can't speak for British English, but in American English we say garbage truck.


Or trash truck.

Searching _dustcart_ (one word) on Google Images gets 5,000 or so hits. _Dust lorry_ doesn't get any (of the right kind).


----------



## gengo

No offense to my British friends over there, but "dust cart" sounds so funny!  It brings to mind an old man pushing a wooden cart filled with dust (polvo).  How quaint!  Nothing at all like modern garbage trucks.


----------



## padelista

En inglés británico se dice *dust cart.*


----------



## catedral

it's true. But I really need the British translation because in Spain we usually learn "standard English" and we have been told that it is closer to British English than to any other type of English.


----------



## Ynez

I've never been told what catedral said, but what is clear is that we need some Brit to tell him what he wants to know.


----------



## gengo

catedral said:


> it's true. But I really need the British translation because in Spain we usually learn "standard English" and we have been told that it is closer to British English than to any other type of English.



Haha!  Let me guess, a British person told you that, right?  There is no such thing as "standard English" on a worldwide scale.  There are far more Americans than British, but that doesn't mean that American English is "standard."  "Dust cart" may be the perfect term in England, but it is laughable here, and the same applies to other terms vice versa.  If you want to speak to British people, then you should learn British English, but *it is not standard English*.

Esto me recuerda de algo que mi maestra de español nos dijo (en broma) en clase un día.  "El español más correcto del mundo es el que se habla en México.  El español más correcto de México es el que se habla en Jalisco.  El español más correcto de Jalisco es el que se habla en Guadalajara.  El español más correcto de Guadalajara es el que se habla en mi casa.  Y el español más correcto de mi casa es el que hablo yo."

Todo el mundo piensa lo mismo, jeje.


----------



## catedral

thank you Ynez!


----------



## Ynez

gengo said:


> Esto me recuerda de algo que mi maestra de español nos dijo (en broma) en clase un día.  "El español más correcto del mundo es el que se habla en México.  El español más correcto de México es el que se habla en Jalisco.  El español más correcto de Jalisco es el que se habla en Guadalajara.  El español más correcto de Guadalajara es el que se habla en mi casa.  Y el español más correcto de mi casa es el que hablo yo."
> 
> Todo el mundo piensa lo mismo, jeje.



Además de verdad...

No desesperes, catedral, tarde o temprano vendrá alguno. Mira que como al final te digan que está fatal...


----------



## gengo

Acabo de enviar un mensaje a un amigo británico mío, y le he preguntado si "dust lorry" le suena raro o mal.  En cuanto reciba la respuesta, te la pongo aquí, catedral.


----------



## SydLexia

Hi folks, London Calling!

A quick survey (3 people!) here gives:

Occupation:  bin-men
Vehicle:             bin-lorry or rubbish truck

I don't think 'dust-cart' has been common for a while so maybe we Brits aren't so backward after all.

'dust lorry'......... sorry....

By the way, of course the best, most evolved English is that spoken (by me) round my gaf and let's not have any more of this overseas nonsense.

(Actually you get a nice drop of English round with the Irish as well)

Please note: The above comments were demanded by the circumstances - they do not mean I'm going to get into a punch-up with anybody.

syd


----------



## catedral

Muchísimas gracias Gengo, es increible la gente tan amable que encuentro siempre por aquí...


----------



## Ynez

Hay que ver, catedral, ¿y cómo se te ocurrió decir "dust lorry"?


----------



## catedral

Ha ha, thanks so much London! the answer has finally arrived!


----------



## Aserolf

gengo said:


> If you want to speak to British people, then you should learn British English, but *it is not standard English*.
> 
> Esto me recuerda de algo que mi maestra de español nos dijo (en broma) en clase un día. *"El español más correcto del mundo es el que se habla en México. El español más correcto de México es el que se habla en Jalisco. El español más correcto de Jalisco es el que se habla en Guadalajara. El español más correcto de Guadalajara es el que se habla en mi casa. Y el español más correcto de mi casa es el que hablo yo."*
> 
> Todo el mundo piensa lo mismo, jeje.


 Mejor no lo hubiera podido explicar nadie!
Creo que aprendemos lo que queremos aprender y lo que nos conviene...
Si yo vivo en USA, me conviene aprender el inglés americano... lo mismo sería para el español.
Bueno, es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## gengo

Ynez said:


> Hay que ver, catedral, ¿y cómo se te ocurrió decir "dust lorry"?



Pues, sería un error muy natural, ya que se dice "dust bin" (bote de basura), y una camión es un "lorry" allá.


----------



## catedral

pues mira......hay que disimular delante de los alumnos, je je...a veces metes la pata por salvar el cuello.....(gracias a Dios que son de secundaria y ...todavía están en la fase de creer todo lo que les dice el profesor...) Pero que no se preocupe nadie, no voy a dejar a un alumno creyendo que "dust lorry" es "perfectly correct".


----------



## Mikebo

I'd normally call it a "bin *wagon*". [Near Liverpool, UK]

I think, in the old days, when it was still drawn by horses, they used to call it the "muck cart", around here. [Before my time, by the way].


----------



## Ynez

Lo decía de broma. 

En realidad tenías algún recuerdo en tu mente de que habías visto en algún diccionario lo de "dust".


----------



## Dario de Kansas

"Standard English" is spoken here in Kansas. I don't know what the rest of you speak.


----------



## catedral

claaaaro Ynez, a mí me enseñaron que basurero era "dustman"(y esta vez sí que estoy en lo cierto, búscalo, ya verás, jeje), entonces mi lógica me dijo, si "dustman" es basurero y "lorry" es "camión", "dust lorry" será "camión de la basura", ¿o no?


----------



## catedral

vaya, creo que he creado dos conversaciones paralelas: -dust lorry y standard English


----------



## Ynez

> Occupation: bin-men
> Vehicle: bin-lorry or rubbish truck



catedral, parece que los diccionarios están pasados de moda y que ya no dicen lo de "dust".

Ve y borra el mensaje, que los americanos no van a querer visitarnos después de lo que dijiste jajaja.


----------



## catedral

ok, ok, everybody speaks "standard English", even me that I'm Spanish...


----------



## catedral

no, déjalo Ynez que está muy divertido....


----------



## Ynez

Yo soy de Badajoz, así que tengo muy asumido que hablo peor que nadie...por mí no hay problema.


----------



## gengo

Ynez said:


> Ve y borra el mensaje, que los americanos no van a querer visitarnos después de lo que dijiste jajaja.



Haha.  That's alright, we know that Spain is like England in that both gave birth to children (Mexico and the US) who grew up to be bigger than the parent, and that neither wants to acknowledge the way the younger generation talks.


----------



## Masood

I'd say _bin lorry/dustbin lorry._


----------



## catedral

gengo said:


> Haha.  That's alright, we know that Spain is like England in that both gave birth to children (Mexico and the US) who grew up to be bigger than the parent, and that neither wants to acknowledge the way the younger generation talks.




ha ha ha ha. If I had known that our pride was going to be mortally wounded I wouldn't have asked anything....!
Tenías razón Ynez, al final hemos recibido, jaja


----------



## catedral

Masood said:


> I'd say _bin lorry/dustbin lorry._




vayaaaaa! al final mi famoso "dust lorry" no va a estar tan mal!!


----------



## Ynez

Masood said:


> I'd say _bin lorry/dustbin lorry._



Masood, por el honor que nos concede la Madre Patria, hoy te nombramos Héroe Británico del día.


----------



## SydLexia

'dust lorry' has perfect logic... The curious thing is that all three of us had to think hard to decide what the vehicle was called. I don't know what I would have replied if I'd been put on the spot like catedral. Possibly, "Oh, is that the time?" - or a sudden illness. 

I wonder if recycling has recycled the name of the truck?

By the way, there was no question about 'bin-men' and '(dust-)bins'  (now often 'wheelie bins'), but I would be interested to see what other BrE speakers have to say about all this.

Edit: and 'dust-men' 

syd


----------



## catedral

it's been great fun here today but I have decided to tell my student that "camión de la basura" is "garbage truck" and "bin lorry", do you all agree?? (but I still consider my "dust lorry" a funny version). Thanks everybody!!


----------



## gengo

> By the way, there was no question about 'bin-men' and '(dust-)bins'  (now often 'wheelie bins')



Syd, our languages may be converging in some areas.  When I was growing up, the containers that were picked up by garbage trucks were universally called garbage *cans*.  They were large (about 1 m tall), round things made of corrugated metal.  They really did resemble cans (latas).  Today, though, when we have three different containers, in three different colors, to separate our trash, we call them bins.  We say (in my city) "the green bin," "the blue bin," etc.


----------



## gengo

Just to keep my promise to catedral, here is the reply my friend sent me.

_I always called it a Rubbish Truck. Here is the UK google results and you can always click on Images for some pictures

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=rubbish%20truck&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw

Dust lorry does sound odd to me._


----------



## ECDS

Entonces de "trash truck", mejor ni hablamos, ¿no? 

Un hilo muy entretenido.


----------

